# Strainer Total Blockage on Lower Blue



## SBlue (Jun 5, 2007)

Thank you. Good post. I hate to be a conspiracy theorist but I'm curious about the tree fall. Was it clearly an act of nature or was there perhaps some human assistance? Just asking....


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

SBlue said:


> Thank you. Good post. I hate to be a conspiracy theorist but I'm curious about the tree fall. Was it clearly an act of nature or was there perhaps some human assistance? Just asking....


The dead tree splintered off from the trunk several feet up from the ground and appears, from looking at the trunk from the far shore, that it was an act of nature. I wondered the same thing when I first saw it. Closer inspection, however, should be made.


----------



## samsara (Jan 15, 2010)

Contact the Dillon Ranger District 970 468 5700. They should have someone who knows how to handle removal from a property owner conflict point of view.


----------



## LanceDog (Aug 24, 2009)

Doe's anyone want to meet up and help remove this tree.This weekend or even during the week before c.f.s come up. I have a chainsaw and raft,kayak,or even drysuit to wade and remove this problem. Lance.......970-393-2900


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Took some pics of the strainer today with someone else's camera. May get them Friday or so.

Also, USFS Dillon and Kara at Bur Rec has been contacted. Kara replied that releases will stay low til a "physical fill" of the res by late June/early July. Don't know if she meant it'll stay at its present 100 cfs levels or ???.


----------



## loosecannon (Jul 20, 2009)

If a posse forms to deal with this soon, give me a buzz. I'm located in Blue River, have the gear to go and help, but no saw. Same story for my roommate, but he also has a 14' raft we might be able to trick him into adding to the action. (970) 376-2946. Let's get this out while we still can. Thanks.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

It's still there. Flow in the pics was around 100 cfs.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

wow, that's ugly. Do you know if the other tree is still down below the "wall" rapid?


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

The flow's presently running at around 500 cfs, according to the Blue River below Green Mountain gauge, plus 85 cfs from Elliot Creek, according to its gauge. Boaters may choose to scout before lowering the boat to river level.


----------



## conative33 (Jul 28, 2009)

Any more updates on this?I think I'm running it today.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

From the picture it didn't look like the tree was hung up on anything, I wouldn't be suprised if it flushed downstream with the increase in flows. However, be extra cautious and let us know what you see.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

Ole Rivers said:


> The flow's presently running at around 500 cfs, according to the Blue River below Green Mountain gauge, plus 85 cfs from Elliot Creek, according to its gauge. Boaters may choose to scout before lowering the boat to river level.


Disregard the Elliot Creek cfs gauge mentioned in my previous post as its location is for the canal that flows into the GM res above the dam rather than for Elliot creek that flows into the river below the dam. However, the BR Below GM gauge for below the dam is showing 597 as of 10 am today, Wednesday, June 2.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Any word on the strain of the situation? Might be headed there tomorrow with a 16' cat.

Thanks


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

mulex said:


> Any word on the strain of the situation? Might be headed there tomorrow with a 16' cat.
> 
> Thanks


Talked to a couple guys at the take out on the Blue just up from the confluence who told me they had rafted through the canyon. Saw 3 other cars parked there so maybe those guys were rafting through the canyon, too. The flows yesterday were around 600 and then 800 cfs after around noon or so and are going up, according to BoRec, progressively to 1400 by Saturday. It's now 956 cfs as of today's 10 am reading.

Anyone boating the canyon may still want to go down and scout, however, as the increased flows may move and re-position the downed trees. Maybe take some pics too. Also, the broken limbs may be exposed and/or submerged just under the surface presenting different situations than at the lower flows. See the pics. It's about a 10 minute hike to the upper strainer location as described in previous posts and pics.


----------



## Kpavek (Aug 15, 2008)

Anyone rafting the Blue this weekend 6-5 and 6-6-how does the tree look in current flow? Karen


----------



## SummitAP (Jun 23, 2007)

Going tomorrow afternoon in kayak... kayaks can skirt it pretty easy if it hasn't moved, right?


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Just did it today @1k cfs. There is a river wide tree below the wall, just below the old tree in the middle from last season which is also still there, but well above the first diversion dam. It blocks about 4/5ths of the river width, but can be easily floated over by raft or kayak on far river left at this level or above (I kayaked and watched a raft clear it as well). Looks to me like it is going to be there for a while. I doubt the predicted flows to 1400 will have an effect. Overall it is still easy and safe so long as you aren't swimming. Canyon was beautiful!


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

We got around that strainer below the wave train pretty easily in a raft. That upper strainer pictured in this thread is gone.


----------



## abbyT (Jul 5, 2008)

*tree below wall rapid*

Ran it today in my kayak...above 1K. Several trees in the river but easy to see and pass except the one below wall rapid is the worst. It falls where there are still a lot of big waves at this level. If you had a swimmer at wall (which I have seen many times), it would be very sketchy! I would not take a newbie down this run just in case. Rafts should be fine...stay way left. It comes up on you fast.


----------



## Ole Rivers (Jul 7, 2005)

abbyT said:


> Ran it today in my kayak...above 1K. Several trees in the river but easy to see and pass except the one below wall rapid is the worst. It falls where there are still a lot of big waves at this level. If you had a swimmer at wall (which I have seen many times), it would be very sketchy! I would not take a newbie down this run just in case. Rafts should be fine...stay way left. It comes up on you fast.


What time of day/flow cfs (see gauge) did you run at the wall? The following pics were taken 9/8/09 at around 800 cfs. How about describing the location of the second strainer and if the pictured strainer has moved since the pic was taken. I'm wondering if the river wide strainer is lodged or can move downstream into the upper of the two structures.

Any current pics?


----------



## abbyT (Jul 5, 2008)

Ole Rivers said:


> What time of day/flow cfs (see gauge) did you run at the wall? The following pics were taken 9/8/09 at around 800 cfs. How about describing the location of the second strainer and if the pictured strainer has moved since the pic was taken. I'm wondering if the river wide strainer is lodged or can move downstream into the upper of the two structures.
> 
> Any current pics?


It was 1200 cfs when we ran it. From what I remember, and I may not be the best judge, the tree has moved downstream more and is not as angled so it's blocking more of the river than before. Sorry no pics. I'm not sure if it will eventually give and go downstream. It may take a lot more cfs. I hope so though.


----------



## mulex (May 13, 2008)

Abby- I think that the strainer from last year is still in the same spot and the one that is perpendicular to the flow is a new one. It's about 50 yards past the old strainer.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey, ran it again Sunday morning. Strainer is now swept into the first diversion dam, dead center, parallel to current. Easier and safer for sure, its is safe to run either side of it at the dam. Running it tomorrow too, will post any changes.


----------



## LynneA (Mar 8, 2005)

We ran the Blue yesterday (6/6/2010) and all river-wide strainers are GONE! That nasty tree below the gorge has moved downstream and is now hung up on the second weir. It is stuck parallel to the river only blocking a small part left of center. I would run the second weir right of center or walk it on river right. There were two other trees between the put-in and the gorge, but both are mostly parallel to the river and very easily avoided.


----------



## eklars (Mar 28, 2006)

All strainers totally gone as of 6/9 @2100 cfs. The new one, last years, all of them gone (not just moved out of the way, GONE). Enjoy!


----------



## FloatnFish (Jun 10, 2010)

Hey guys- 
Thanks for all the great info....I just stumbled upon the forum! I was wondering if anyone could tell me how big you can float the Blue, down to Trough Rd? I have run it at 1400-1600 and things get a bit tight at some of the bridges....just wondering what the situation is at 2K+.
Thanks!


----------



## chepora (Feb 6, 2008)

As high as it gets I would think. I've boated it at 2400 and it was nice, just big waves and the dams get a little funny in spots but I don't think there to much danger in there as long as the wood is gone


----------

